

Snapchat rises: Why Poke’s decline shows Facebook’s inability to invent - mtgx
http://www.gigaom.com/2012/12/26/snapchat-rises-why-pokes-decline-shows-facebooks-inability-to-invent/

======
beerglass
This is a classic Receiver-end bug that can never be fixed! Even if Snapchat &
FB fix this issue in future upgrade of the app, what if the receiving user
does not upgrade the app? The sender may have the latest version of the app
and think that it is totally secure. However as long as the recipient is using
the old app (something the sender will never know), poof goes the security!
Breaking support for old version of the app may solve it, but that's very
inelegant and don't think Snapchat or FB will try it or Apple will allow it.

